# Bar-top hinge suggestions



## iotawoodworks (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi All,

I'm building a counter for a bar-top with hinged pass-through that opens up. I'd like to use a hinge not visible from the top, that might even have some spring in it to keep it from slamming closed. Any suggestions?

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## Nomad62 (Apr 20, 2010)

Take a good look at automotive hood hinges; maybe something there could stir up a good idea.


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

You know, a really cool hinge would be to carve the opposing hinge parts integral to each mating piece, and drill through them all when they're lined up and run a brass rod or something to act as the pin. Then, the brass/wood hinge end would be visible from the end and a nice tough of craftsmanship. There's a guy on LJ's who posted a tutorial about making wooden hinges a while back.


----------



## iotawoodworks (Mar 9, 2010)

Wow, that would have been a great idea if I hadn't already made my cuts.

Due to schedule demands, I had to abandon anything interesting and go with the piano hinge. I'll post some pictures of the finished project when the counter goes in.

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## hazbro (Mar 19, 2010)

toy chest safety hinges. you have to push down for them to close.


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

Darn. Sorry I was late in posting a reply. Actually piano hinges are pretty standard on a lot of projects where you have to distribute a lot of weight.


----------

